# Ein Neuer



## Windschlag (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Ich bin heute zum Team gestoßen und möchte mich kurz vorstellen.

Im RL heiße ich Olaf, bin 40 Jahre alt und seit ca. 25 Jahren HdR-Fan. Meine erste Ausgabe der Bücher war die legendäre grüne Paperbackausgabe, die so schön zerfledderte, wenn man das Buch mehr als einmal las 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Spiel bin ich gerade bei einer Elbenwaffenmeisterin Zirkel 33 auf dem Server Belegaer und einigen Charketeren um Zirkel 6..
Wie man an meinem Loginnamen vielleicht erkennen kann, war ich auch von der WoW-Seuche angesteckt. aber es war für mich keine Frage, dass ich irgendwann bei HDRO landen werde...

Tja, das war so das Gröbste, wenn ihr noch Fragen habt, fragt einfach...


----------



## shadowweb (6. Juli 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen :-)
Gruß
Jens


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. Juli 2007)

Nabend und auf gute Zusammenarbeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG,
Tim


----------



## chronicleward (7. Juli 2007)

einen wunderschönen guten abend 

mfg chron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe man spricht sich mal im ts oder sieht sich ingame *g*

p.s. ich sollte nich tippen wenn ich getrunken hab *g*


----------



## Maireen (7. Juli 2007)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!
Kannst mich ja mal ig ansprechen dann pack ich dich auf meine Friendliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (7. Juli 2007)

Auch von mir herzlich willkommen! 

LG Uwe/Myronn


----------

